# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Idea for novel

## Crow360

Okay, Lucid dreaming has inspired me to put this into my novel, please enjoy  ::D: 

' Finally months of reality checks and dream recals finally payed off. I finally had my first lucid dream, but what I didn't know is that it would change my life.

 The dream was like reality. Birds chirping, the sun was shining, and the wind whistled through the trees. I walked along the beach that seperated the sea from the forest, feeling the sand between my toes, smelling the warm air, relaxing to gather my thoughts, and to prove to my friend, Alex, that he was wrong about this whole 'prophecy' or something, I wasn't really paying attention when he told me about it, all I know is that I have to find my dream guide and ask them about it. After a while I began to give up, but a man, well, a teenager, appeared in front of me. He was roughly my size, with short, brown hair, and odd eyes that were as blue as the sea.

  "Were you looking for me?" He asked.
  "So are you my dream guide?" I said.
  "Correct, and also, call me Prometheus," He smiled.
_What an odd name_ I thought to myself.
  "It doesn't matter if my name is odd, come, let's walk."

  So we did, but the more we walked, the more the tides grew, the more the wind grew stonger, and the more clouds that covered the sky. We reached a certain point where he started to walk up what seemed to be an invisible staircase that went up and over the trees, so I followed in his footsteps. Eventually we got high enough that we could see what looked like the the entire East half of the USA. I stood there in amazment, though all I could see was the glimmer of lights in cities and trees. Water droplets began to hit my face as I took my place beside Prometheus and started to form questions in my mind.

  "So why did you bring me here?" I asked.
  "You'll see," he answered. 

  With that being said, I just stood there, letting the wind dance around me, but even all that time couldn't have prepared me for what happened next. I felt a surge in air pressure, then it kept getting stronger, as though reality was ripping itself apart, I tried to change the dreamscape before anything happened but Prometheus gestured to me to stay where I was at. Moments after he did that, an explosion, so violent that it even almost knocked me off my feet even though it was hundreds of miles away. It was about the size of Texas, but the energy was so powerful that anything that any part of the planet wasn't demolished by the original blast, the rest of the world would have been consumed by the fire that flew out of it. The fire had spread beyond my field of vision, and everything, and everyone, was destroyed. After it was over, I could only conclude it was not anything humans were capable of doing. So I turned to Prometheus, with only one thing on my mind.

  "Is this really the way the world ends?" I asked, even surprised by my own words.
  "There is not much I can show you, I can only show you this and the crater, the rest you have to find out on your own," He shrugged.
  "Is that it? Really? How do I know that what your saying is just composed of my imagination?"
  "Right now we have to go to the crater, I will tell you more along the way."

  After that we glided down, across many destroyed cities, burnt forests, and charred bodies everywhere.

 "So do you mind telling me what this is all about?" I say.
 "You still don't understand, do you? All of this, to you it may not be real, at first, but very soon, you will be needed to preform the impossible." He said casualy
  "And that would be?"
  "Your stubborn, aren't you? Like I have said before, this will be for you to find out."
  "What if I find out too late?"
  "Well then, that would mean you would have failed, and caused the destruction you just saw."
  "That's not possible, I couldn't be able to do that."
  "Enough with the questions, we are here."

 We touch down at the northern end of the crater, I couldn't even see the othe side. So I did a little sight-seeing from my position. It was different on the ground than in the air. The ground was extremely warm on my shoes, it was more difficult to breathe, but not by much, and small flames danced around me. I look down the crater, and I noticed small round floor at the bottom, so I slide down to it. It was not very big, but what was interesting was what was on the center of the floor. A golden sphere, about the size of the palm of my hand, was sitting on a pedestal that was pulsating with energy. So I decided to leave it alone and have some time to think. One part of me was saying that all of it was a dream and nothing to be worried about, and the other side of me was screaming no, that their had to be something behind all of it. The dream slowly faded as I began to wake up.

  I found myself in an awkward position when I woke up. So I started to take my mind off my dream, I made a bowl of cereal, made my bed, and took a shower. After my morning routine was over there was one last person I had to called. I grabbed my phone and dialed Alex's number as fast as I could. After a few moments of waiting he answered thephone with a drowzy tone in his voice.

  "Hello?" Alex said, sounding as though he was about to pass out.
  "Alex, it's me, Christopher." I replied.
  "Oh, hey, this better be important."
  "Well you know that thing we talked about? Well, I think it might be true after all."


  Thanks for reading. Comments will be appreciated.

edit: I accidentaly posted this is the wrong thread

-Crow360

----------

